# Stroh gegen Algen



## tomberlin55 (13. Mai 2008)

Ein Freund hat mir den Tipp gegeben, einen Jutesack mit Stroh in den Teich zu legen.
Das soll angeblich die Algen bekämpfen.
Ich habe das gestern gemacht und bin nun mal gespannt, ob das wirkt!

Ich werde hier mal eventuelle Effekte posten...


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stroh gegen Algen*



			
				tomberlin55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund hat mir den Tipp gegeben, einen Jutesack mit Stroh in den Teich zu legen.
> Das soll angeblich die Algen bekämpfen.
> Ich habe das gestern gemacht und bin nun mal gespannt, ob das wirkt!
> 
> Ich werde hier mal eventuelle Effekte posten...



Hallo

ich hoffe Du hast nur gute Freunde !  
die Ergebnisse am Besten mit richtigen "vorher nachher" Bildern (gleicher Standort ,etwa gleiche Uhrzeit)
und mit Angaben zum Teich ,Verweildauer, Menge , Art , Wirkung usw.
damit es Anderen auch was bringt !   so oder so !  


Kennst Du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]das[/URL] ?  

und hier das ganze Thema 


mfG


----------



## waterman (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stroh gegen Algen*

Strohsack bringt nix.
Hab ich 2007 auch mal probiert, allerdings nicht im Jutesack, sondern im Kartoffelsack aus Kunstfaser. Nach 8 Wochen habe ich das stinkende Teil wieder aus dem Teich rausgenommen und viele Pflanzen gepflanzt. Das hilft am besten gegen Algen, kannst Du hier im Forum immer wieder lesen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## rut49 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stroh gegen Algen*

Hallo, Tom (ist das dein Name?)
Irgendwo stand hier  im Forum mal was von Gerstenstroh.
Ich habe neulich Gerstenstrohpellets gesehen und mir wurde gesagt, daß das gut gegen Algen sein soll. Einfach in eine Damenstrumpfhose packen und im Teich schwimmen lassen. Das Wasser würde dann braun und die Algen wären weg. Ich hab`s nicht gekauft: 1. habe ich ja grünes Wasser (warum soll braun schöner sein) 2. Strumpfhose im Wasser??, sieht doch nicht wirklich gut aus, oder?

Schöne Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Gartenträumer (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stroh gegen Algen*

Hallo

Das mit dem Gerstenstroh habe ich auch hinter mir. Es ist genau so wie Waterman geschrieben hat. Zuerst suchst du Gerstenstroh aus Biologischen Anbau! Dann packst du es in Säckchen und wartest bis der Inhalt verrotet. Gebracht hat es bei mir nicht so sehr viel. Genau so wenig wie Eichenholz im Teich das den PH durch freiwerdende Gerbsäuren senken soll. Eventl. lag es aber auch an der Dosierung. Im Fall mit dem Gerstenstroh ist einem Landwirt aus England einer dieser Riesen Ballen in den Teich gerollt wobei er festellen konnte das die Algen verschwanden nachdem er diesen heraus geholt hat. 
Es liegt vermutlich an der Menge. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zippn (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stroh gegen Algen*

Habe mir Algen Kill von Rodex gekauft-Gerstenstroh Pelletts mit Wasserstoffperoxid oder so.
In einen Sack ( 100g pro 1000l bei Vorbeugung-300 bei Bekämpfung) mal sehen was draus wird.
Erfahrungen damit ?
Danke


----------

